# تاريخ الكنائس القبطية الأرثوذوكسية في اوروبا



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تاريخ الكنائس القبطية الأرثوذوكسية في اوروبا
*تاريخ الأقباط في إيطاليا*


مع بداية الثمانينات بدات مجموعة من الشباب ، بحثاً عن عمل مجزى ولتحسين اوضاعهم الإجتماعية أو لأسباب أخرى بالسفر إلى البلاد الأوربية للعمل أثناء فترة الأجازة الصيفية ، ومنهم من أستهوتهم الحياة وأنبهروا بالعيش فى هذه البلاد ، ومنهم من عاد إلى وطنه مفضلاً إستكمال تعليمه ثم العودة مرة أخرى فى العالم التالى ، ومنهم من أرتبط بزوجة من أهل هذه البلاد فكان من الصعب عليه ترك الزوجة والأولاد والعودة إلى الوطن مرة اخرى ، سواء كان هذا السبب أو غيره بدأت تتكون بعض المجموعات وهى تحمل فى داخلها شوق وحنين إلى حضور القداس الإلهى القبطى ، والتمتع بالصلوات كما تعود من قبل .

ومع مرور الوقت إزداد الحنين فكان لا بد من البحث عن كنائس قريبة من محل العمل إن وجدت ، والسفر إلى هذه الكنائس لحضور القداس الألهى ، ولو فى المناسبات الكبيرة مثل عيد الميلاد وعيد القيامة ، أو إن أمكن دعوة أحد ألاباء لحضور لبلدهم وإقامة القداسات والصلوات الطقسية الأخرى لهم ، وفى بعض الأحيان الأخرى يستغلون مجئ أحد الآباء الأساقفة أو الكهنة فى زيارة  ويطلبون منه إقامة الصلوات والقداسات لهم .

ومع مرور الأيام ومع التزايد المستمر فى أعداد المصريين الأقباط  ونتيجة لحضور بعض الشباب للعمل أو نتيجة لأرتباط الشباب بزيجات مصرية وإحضار زوجاتهم للعيش معهم إزداد الشعور بأن تكون لهم كنيسة قريبة ترعاهم وترعى أبنائهم .

وهنا كانت الرعاية الساهرة والأبوة الحانية التى تسعى خلف أبنائها تفتقدهم وترعاهم وتضمهم تحت جناحها خوفاً من أن يضلوا الطريق ، ويذهبوا إلى الكورة البعيدة ، وبدأت الكنيسة الأم فى إيفاد آباء كهنة ورهبان ليؤسسوا ويخدموا هذه العائلات والشباب ، وكانت لدولة إيطاليا نصيب كبير فى إهتمام ابينا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .

وبدأت الخدمة فى إيطاليا بعد أن وجهت الدعوة لنيافة ألأنبا بولا من إحدى بناته فى الإعتراف ، وكانت أرتبطت بسر الزيجة من أحد الشباب الذى هاجر وأستوطن إيطاليا ، فطلب من نيافته الحضور لإفتقادها وإن امكن لإقامة قداس لهم لأنهم منذ سفرهم لم يحضروا قداسات ، وكان ذلك بالفعل ما حدث فذهب حاملاً معه ادوات الخدمة كاملة ، ، وبعدما صلى لهم القداس ترك لديهم ادوات المذبح على أمل إن حضر أحد الاباء ولو فى زيارة أن يقوم بالصلاة لهم قداساً آخر فلا تكون هناك مشكلة فى ادوات المذبح ، وطلبوا من نيافته ان يطلب من قداسة البابا إيفاد كاهن أو راهب ليخدم هذه المجموعات وفعلاً قام قداسته بغرسال اول راهب للخدمة فى إيطاليا فى سنة 1984 م وهو الأب الراهب القمص بنيامين البراموسى ، الذى يعتبر وبحق هو الذى أستطاع فى فترة قصيرة أن يجمع شباب وعائلات كثيرة وفى مناطق كثيرة ومتباعدة فى غيطاليا مثل ميلانو وتورينتو وروما ... ألخ ولم يستمر فى الخدمة طويلاً فى إيطاليا مفضلاً العودة إلى الدير .

وفى 1985م اوفد قداسة البابا القمص فيلبس البراموسى ليكمل مشوار تأسيس وتجميع للشباب المتغرب فى هذه البلاد وبذل جهداً مشكوراً وخدم بأمانة فترة من ما يقرب من عام طلب من قداسة البابا العودة للدير مرة أخرى .

وفى عام 1986 م أوفد قداسة البابا القس إكليمنضس الأنبا بيشوى الذى لم يستمر طويلاً فى الخدمة فتركها .

ورأى قداسة البابا انه من الحكمة إرسال اب كاهن متزوج كنوع من الإستقرارا فأرسل فى عام 1987م القس بيشوى عزيز ليخدم هذه المجموعات التى كانت فى إزدياد مستمر ، ولكن مع إزدياد أعداد الأقباط وتفرقهم فى أماكن بعيدة صار من الصعب أن يقوم بخدمتها كاهن واحد فطلب القس بيشوى عزيز من قداسة البابا إرسال الأب القس فيلبس بغدادى ليساعدة فى خدمة هذه البلاد .

وبعد حضور القس فيلبس البغدادى فى عام 1988 م بمدة قصيرة طلب القس بيشوى عزيز أن يترك خدمة إيطاليا فأرسله قداسة البابا ليخدم فى امريكا وظل يخدم بها حتى الان ، أما القس فيلبس البغدادى فطلب من قداسة البابا إيفاد القس مينا رويس ليساعدة فى خدمة هذه البلاد المتسعة .

وحضر القس مينا رويس إلى إيطاليا سنة 1989 م وبعد فترة قصيرة طلب القس فيلبس البغدادى من قداسة البابا لظروف أسرية أن ينتقل للخدمة فى استراليا ليبقى القس مينا رويس يخدم بمفردة فى هذه البلاد المتباعدة .

وفى مايوا 1990 م أوفد قاسته الراهب برنابا السريانى للخدمة فى إيطاليا ليساعد القس مينا رويس فى الخدمة ، فخدم الراهب القس مينا السريانى مدينة روما ، فلورنسا وبولونيا ، والقس مينا رويس فى مدينة ميلانو تورينتو وبرثيا وأستمر فى الخدمة فى هذه البلاد مدة طويلة باذلاً ومضحياً خادماً أميناً ومحباً ومخلصاً ، ونظراً لظروف أسرية خاصة طلب نقله إلى أمريكا فأوفده قداسته للخدمة فى روشستر سنة 1996م وبعد مرور عام على خدمته هناك أكمل سعيه على الأرض بسلام وأنتقل إلى السماء لينضم مع زمرة القديسين والأربعة والعشرين قسيساً مشاركاً لهم فى التسبيح الدائم .

وفى سنة 1992 م أوفد قداسة البابا القس بيمين كامل ليساعد ألأب مينا رويس فى خدمة شمال إيطاليا ، وما زال يخدم ميلانو بهمة ونشاط حتى الآن .

وفى عام 1992 م أوفد قاسة البابا نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا كيرلس الأسقف العام فعمر دير القديس العظيم الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين بمنطقة لاكيارلا بجوار مدينة ميلانو ( وقد اعترف به المجمع المقدس وأقيمت لنا فيه رهبنة ناجحة )

وفى 1995 م قام قداسته بسيامة الراهب القس برنابا السريانى أسقفاً عاماً على إيطاليا ، وفى يونيو 1996م قام قداسته وبالمنادة على نيافة ألأنبا كيرلس أسقفاً على ميلانو وتوابعها وألأنبا برنابا على تورينتو وروما .

*****************************************************



مجلة الكرازة الناطقة بلسان الكنيسة القبطية بتاريخ الكرازة السنة 36 العددان 17 18 30مايو 2008 تحت عنوان [ عيد القديس مار مرقس] إحتفالاً بعيد إستشهاد مار مرقس أقامت إيبارشية ميلانو قداسين فى مزار القديس مار مرقس بفينيسيا يومى السبت 3/5/2008م والخميس 8/5/2008م وكانت فرحه كبيرة فى قلوب الجميع الذين حضروا من ميلانو وبرشيا وفينيسيا وبعض العائلات فى بلجيكا وهولندا وفرنسا .. وكانت قراءات القداس الذى أجرى باللغات الفرنسية والهولندية والأيطالية ، وصلى ألاباء صلوات القداس باللغة الإيطالية والفرنسية .

 تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تاريخ الأقباط في السويد




الكنيسة القبطية فى السويد

*** كنيستنا فى أستوكهولم تم تدشينها فى سنة 1993 وهى كنيسة على أسم القديسة العذراء ومار بولس ويقوم بالخدمه فيه القس باخوميوس راغب , وقد أرسل القس غبريال عبد النور لصلاة عيد الميلاد لسنة 2006 م حيث أن هذه المدينة تحتاج إلى كنيسة أخرى لزياده الشعب بها .

*** وفى منطقة وتوجد كنيسة أخرى فى منطقة جوتنبرج لم تدشن بعد ويقوم بخدمتها القس بولا النقلونى

عن مجلة الكرازة السنة الرابعة والثلاثون الجمعة 13 يناير 2006 5 طوبة 1722ش العددان1-2

************************

نيافة الأنبا اباكير والأقباط فى إسكندنفيا

مجلة الكرازةالسنة 37 العددان5-6 6مارس 2009 م

إنتدب قداسة البابا نيافة ألبنا أباكير الأسقف العام للإشراف على رعاية الأقباط فى الدول الإسكننافية فى شمال غرب اوربا .. السويد والنرويج والدنمارك وغيرهما بكل ما فيها من كنائس قبطية 

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تاريخ الأقباط في هولندا 
من البداية

بدأ وجود الاقباط الارثوذكس فى هولندا منذ بداية الستينات فى هذا القرن نتيجة لحضور بعض العائلات القبطية من اجل الدراسة والعمل ،وكان اول اتصال من الكنيسة الام فى مصر باقباط هولندا فى شهر اغسطس عام 1964 عندما حضر المتنيح نيافة الانبا صموئيل اسقف الخدمات الاسبق وهو فى رحلة من رحلاته الى الخارج لزيارة عائلة الدكتور مجدى رمزى – وهى تعتبر اول العائلات المصرية فى هولندا ، وخلال هذه الزيارة قام نيافته بتعميد ابنته وصلى اول قداس الهي فى منزله .

وفى  19 أغسطس 1972 قام نيافته بصلاة القداس الالهى فى كنيسة  Oude Katholike Kerk  - Hilversum     وقام بإتمام سر الزيجة المقدس لعائلة قبطية .

وفى خلال عامى  1973 و 1974  كان  القمص غبريال بولس كاهن حارة الروم بالقاهرة وهو فى طريقه إلي امريكا لزيارة ابنته حيث كانت تعالج هناك  يمر على هولندا لزيارة ابن اخيه الدكتور مجدى رمزى ويقوم بصلاة القداس فى منزله .

وبدا عدد العائلات القبطية فى الازدياد.وفى عام 1976حضر الى هولندا نيافة الانبا مرقس مطران الاقباط الفرنسيين وهو هولندى الاصل وبدأ في التعرف على الاقباط الموجودون فيها وقام بتعميد ابنة احدى العائلات .

وقام بتسجيل الكنيسة القبطية لدى الموثق الشرعي فى 29 اكتوبر 1976 ولدى وزارة العدل فى 6 نوفمبر  1977 .

وفيما بعد بدا نيافته يحضر ومعه القمص جرجس لوقا كاهن القبطي في باريس مرة كل شهرين لصلاة القداس الإلهي فى مبنى كنيسة مستأجرة فى دير لراهبات سيدة المعونة الدائمة فى امستردام وعنوانه  Lauriergracht –Amstedam centrum

وأحيانا كان يحضر معهم مساعده الاسقف الأنبا اثناسيوس .

وبدا الشعور بمحبة الكنيسة والاحتياج الى وجودها الفعال يزداد وكان يشجعه ويقويه زيارات الاباء الاساقفة والكهنة الى هولندا ، وقد تباركت هولندا فى هذا الفترة بزيارة نيافة الانبا بيمن اسقف ملوى الاسبق وكذلك صاحبى النيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب والانبا تادرس اسقف بورسعيد اللذين قاما بزيارة الى هولندا فى يناير 1985 وصليا القداس الالهى  وقد لمسا عن قرب مدى الاحتياج الى وجود خدمة خاصة للاقباط بهولندا .



أول كاهن الى هولندا :

ومع تزايد  عدد الأقباط  ظهرت الحاجة الملحة الى وجود كاهن خاص بهم لرعايتهم ، و قام الاباء الاساقفة بنقل رغبة الشعب الى قداسة البابا  المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث – دامت سلامته – وكذلك قام الشعب بارسال مندوبين عنه لتبليغ رغبتهم الى قداسة البابا فى دير الانبا بيشوى عام 1984 .

واستجاب قداسة البابا الانبا شنوده الثالث الى رغبة الشعب وانتدب القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى لرعاية الاقباط فى هولندا. وفى يوم الخميس 30 مايو 1985 وصل قدسه الى امستردام كأول كاهن قبطي لخدمة الاقباط في هولندا، وفى يوم الاحد 2 يونيو 1985 اشترك قدسه فى صلاة القداس الالهى مع نيافة الانبا مرقس مطران الاقباط الفرنسيين والقمص جرجس لوقا ،وقد وافق هذا اليوم عيد العنصرة وكان اول لقاء للكاهن مع شعبه .

وخلال شهر يونيو 1985 كان يصلى قداس يوم الاحد فى كنيسة مستاجرة فى مدينة Oss حيث تقيم عائلة الدكتور مجدى رمزى وتحضر مجموعة من العائلات القبطية .

وخلال اشهر يوليو واغسطس وسبتمبر 1985 كان القداس الالهي يوم الاحد يقام في كنيسة معهد القديس اغناطيوس اللاهوتى في امستردام وعنوانه هو  Hobbemekade 51  Amsterdam – Centrum    .





أول كنيسة قبطية فى هولندا

ومع وصول الكاهن تحركت الأشواق في قلوب الأقباط ليكون لهم مبنى خاص بهم ،وجري البحث عن مبني يصلح لذلك الى أن أرشدت نعمة الله الى مبنى Maranatha kerk  وهو مبنى كنيسة امستردام الحالى الواقع فى حى شمال امستردام  Mosplein 40 – Amsterdam –Noord والمبني بحالة جيدة والسعر المطلوب فيه مقبول . وعلى الرغم من ان الكنيسة فى ذلك الوقت لم يكن لديها رصيد مالى يسمح بالشراء لكن قوة الدافع التى يدعمها عمق الايمان بقوة عمل الله كانت نورا يكشف الطريق ،وفى 25 يوليو 1985 تم توقيع العقد الابتدائى لشراء الكنيسة وذلك بعد اقل من شهرين من وصول الكاهن .

وقام الكاهن بجولة فى ربوع هولندا قدم خلالها شعب الكنيسة وقتها ثلث المبلغ المطلوب ،وقدم بعض الاخوة ثلثا اخر كسلفة والثلث المتبقى تم اقتراضه من البنك ،وفى يوم 2 اكتوبر 19858 اكتوبر 1985 ،وبعدها بيومين قامت احدى الهيئات الكاثوليكيةالهولندية التى كانت الكنيسة تخاطبها بتقديم مساهمة تساوى قيمة الثلث الذى تم اقتراضه من البنك وبذلك رفعت ثقل دين البنك . تم توقيع العقد النهائى وتم استلام المبنى فى

وفى يوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 1985 صلينا اول قداس فى الكنيسة الجديدة وسط فرحة الشعب ببيت الرب الجديد .

وبعدها بدا الجميع بنشاط وعزم فى اعداد الكنيسة على الطقس القبطى والكل يعمل بروح الفرح خلال ايام الاسبوع وبدات صلاة القداس ثلاث مرات فى الاسبوع والاجتماعات والنشاط طوال ايام الاسبوع ، وتم بناء المذبح من الخشب لاسباب عملية ،والحجرة الزجاجية للاطفال ،ومعمودية طقسية ،وحامل الايقونات ، كما حضر الفنان عادل نصيف من مصر خصيصا لرسم الايقونات اللازمة للكنيسة واستمر مايقرب من عامين فى اإعداد اكثر من اربعين ايقونة ،كما تم تركيب نجف للكنيسة له تصميم قبطى معاصر ،وتم تجديد  القاعة والمرافق بالدور الاول ،وتجهيز كنيسة صغيرة علىاسم القديس مارمينا .



تدشين الكنيسة

وبدأ الجميع يتطلع لذلك اليوم السعيد الذى يحضر فيه راس الكنيسة وراعى رعاتها خليفة القديس مارمرقس الرسول قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث ليقوم بتدشين الكنيسة ،وفعلا تمت الزيارة الرعوية الاولى فى يومى الخميس والجمعة 20 ، 21 فبراير 1992 وكانت من اعظم الايام التى مرت على اقباط هولندا .

وصل قداسته الى مطار امستردام ظهر يوم الخميس 20 فبراير 1992 وعقب وصوله اقيم حفل استقبال فى فندق هيلتون المطار استقبل فيه قداسته كبار الزوار الذين حضروا لتحية قداسته : وهم سفير مصر فى هولندا السيد محمد شرارة ومفوض عام ملكة هولندا ونائب عمدة امستردام وعمدة هارلم ومندوبين عن الكنائس الهولندية الكاثوليك والبروتستنات ورئيس مكتب الحزب المسيحى الحاكم ورئيس اتحاد مجلس كنائس هولنداوالبروفسور الدكتور بول فان مورسيل استاذ المصريات والقبطيات بجامعة لايدن .

وعقب تناول الغذاء القى قداسة البابا كلمة عن دور مصر المميز كوطن لجأت إليها العائلة المقدسة هروبا من وجه هيرودس ووضع الكنيسة القبطية بصفتها من اقدم كنائس العالم ، ثم عقد قداسته مؤتمرا صحفيا وتولى الرد على اسئلة الصحفيين .

وفى مساء نفس اليوم عقد قداسة البابا اجتماعا عاما للشعب فى قاعة فندق الماريوت مقر اقامة قداسته وقدم اطفال مدارس الاحد مجموعة من التراتيل والالحان وحضر عمدة امستردام السيد Van taijn   جانبا من الاجتماع وامام اكثر من 1200 فرد من افراد الشعب القبطى القى قداسة البابا كلمة روحية حول حياة القداسة وأهمية تنشئة الجيل الجديد على المبادئ المسيحية .

وفى الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم الجمعة 13 أمشير 1708ش الموافق 21 فبراير 1992م وصل قداسة البابا الى مبنى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بامستردام وعلى الباب الخارجى قام قداسته بقص شريط الافتتاح إيذانا بافتتاح الكنيسة رسميا من قبل قداسته ،وفى مدخل الكنيسة قام قداسته بازاحة الستار عن اللوحة التذكارية التى سجلت عليها هذه المناسبة التاريخية باللغة الهولندية ، وفى حضور 1500 فرد من الشعب القبطى قام قدسته بصلوات التكريس ثم قام بيده الرسولية بتدشين المذبح الرئيسى على اسم السيدة العذراء والايقونات والادوات الكنسية ومسحها بزيت الميرون المقدس ، كذلك تم تدشين مذبح مارمينا والمعمودية وسط فرحة الشعب واشتراك تسعة من الاباء الاحبار الاساقفة وهم : الوفد المرافق : الانبا رويس ،الانبا بولا ،الانبا سيرابيون ،وانضم لهم الانبا مرقس والانبا اثناسيوس (فرنسا ) والانبا انطونيوس مرقس ( افريقيا ) والانبا ميصائيل  ( برمنجهام ) والانبا كيرلس ( ميلانو ) والانبا يوليوس تشيشيك مطران السريان الارثوذكس لايبارشية وسط اوروبا .

وحضور 15 من كهنة الكنيسة القبطية فى اوروبا وهم : من فرنسا : القمص جرجس لوقا والقمص اغناطيوس السريانى والقس لوقا البراموسى ،ومن المانيا : القمص ميخائيل البراموسى والقس بيجول باسيلى والقس بولس نعيم والقس غبريال البراموسى والقس ارميا الانبا بيشوى والقمص ابوليدس السريانى ،ومن ايطاليا : القس برنابا السريانى والقس مينا رويس ،ومن السويد القس بيشوى فريد ،ومن النمسا القمص ابرام البراموسى وكاهنا هولندا وهما القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى كاهن امستردام والقس اوغريس الانبا بيشوى كاهن لاهاى .

وجمع كبير من رجال الدين مندوبين عن الكنائس الهولندية الكاثوليك والبروتستنات وعن الطوائف الارثوذكسية الاخري الارمن والروس واليونانيين وسيادة سفير مصر فى هولندا السيد محمد شرارة ومندوبين عن الفاتيكان وفى ختام حفل التدشين قام قداسة البابا بمنح اولاده الحاضرين البركة الرسولية وتقبل افراد الشعب فردا فردا من يد قداسته الهدايا التذكارية .



الزيارة البابوية الثانية

وفى الفترة من 10 الى 13 سبتمبر 1994 قام قداسة بزيارة ثانية الى هولندا لحضور الحوار مع الكنائس البروتستانتية المصلحة.

وصل قداسته الى مطار امستردام صباح يوم السبت 10 سبتمبر يرافقه نيافة الانبا بيشوى والانبا موسى والانبا سيرابيون وكان فى استقباله صاحبى النيافة الانبا مرقس والانبا اثناسيوس من فرنسا والقمص ارسانيوس البراموسى كاهن امستردام والقمص ابرام البراموسى كاهن لاهاى والقس دميان االانبا بيشوى من المانيا والسفير المصرى فى هولندا الدكتور ابراهيم بدوى ، وعقب وصول قداسته مباشرة عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا فى المطار حيث اجاب على اسئلة الصحفيين .

ثم توجه الى كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى امستردام حيث صلى قداسته صلاة الشكر وفى القاعة اسفل الكنيسة اقيم حفل غذاء استقبل فيه قداسة البابا ممثلو الكنائس الهولندية الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والطوائف الارثوذكسية من السريان  والروس واليونان والقى القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى كلمة ترحيب باللغة الهولندية وتحدث قداسة البابا بالانجليزية عن علاقة الكنيسة القبطية بالكنائس الاخرى والحوار اللاهوتى مع الارثوذكس والكنائس المصلحة .

وفى المساء توجه قداسة البابا الى مدينة Driebergen   لافتتاح اللقاء الثانى للحوار اللاهوتى بين الكنائس الارثوذكسية الشرقية القديمة والاتحاد العالمى للكنائس المصلحة .

وفى يوم الاحد 11 سبتمبر 1994 احتفل قداسته وسط شعبه واولاده المهاجرين بهولندا بعيد النيروز بصلاة القداس الالهىبكنيسة السيدة العذراء بامستردام ، وحضر فى نفس اليوم بعض جلسات الحواراللاهوتى مع الكنائس المصلحة ، وفى المساء اقيم حفل عشاء فى فندق Grand Hotel     مقر اقامة قداسته حضره ابناء الجالية القبطية بهولندا .

وفى يوم الاثنين 12 سبتمبر 1994 فتحت جامعة لايدن العريقة ابوابها لتستقبل قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنوده الثالث ،وتعتبر هذه اول مرة فى تاريخ جامعة لايدن الذى يمتد الى اكثر من ربعمائة عام تستقبل رئيس دينى لاحدي الكنائس ،والقى قداسته محاضرة موضوعها ( المضمون اللاهوتى للايقونة القبطية ) فى حضور رئيس الجامعة وعمداء واساتذة ومدرسى الجامعة.

وفى نهاية الزيارة قام قداسة البابا ومعه سيادة السفير المصرى الذى حضر استقبال الجامعة لقداسة البابا بزيارة متحف المصريات التابع للجامعة .

ثم توجه قداسة البابا  الى فندق هيلتون المطار لحضور حفل غذاء اقامته كنيسة مارمرقس بلاهاى لقداسته

واثناء النهار حضر قداسته بعض جلسات الحوار اللاهوتى .

وفى مساء نفس اليوم عقد قداسته لقاءا عاما للشعب فى قاعة كنيسة  Wester Kerk التاريخية فى قلب العاصمة امستردام وحضره حوالى الفي نفس من كل انحاء هولندا .

+++++

كهنة خدموا بالكنيسة :

القس بيشوي كامل بدأ خدمته في امستردام في يوم الاربعاء 6 أغسطس 2003 ، وأنتقل للخدمة في اوترخت في 19 ديسمبر 2003 .

القس يواقيم يواقيم بدأ الخدمة في امستردام في 8 أغسطس 2003 وعاد إلي مصر في يوم الاحد 27 يونية 2004 .

القس دوماديوس القمص صرابامون بدأ الخدمة في امستردام في 8 ابريل 2005 ، وعاد إلي مصر في يوم الخميس 5 سبتمبر 2006 .

القس يسي ثابت ميساك بدأ خدمته في امستردام في  14 إبريل 2006 .

أنشطة وخدمات الكنيسة :

أسرة الترجمة والنشر

تقوم الأسرة بنشر الكتب التي تشرح عقيدة ة وتراث وروحيات الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية باللغة الهولندية  وقد قامت الكنيسة بترجمة ونشر الكتب آلاتية إلى اللغة الهولندية :

اولا : الكتب الطقسية  :

1 . الخولاجي المقدس   : قداس القديس باسيليوس وقداس القديس اغريغوريوس.

2 . الاجبية                 : صلوات السواعى .

3 .  خدمات الكنيسة     L سر المعمودية وسر الميرون – سر الاكليل المقدس – سر مسحة المرضى

صلاة تبريك المنازل -  صلاة الحميم ( الطشت ) – صلاة التجنيز )

4..القطمارس     : القطمارس السنوي الدوار الاحاد – قطمارس الصوم الكبير – قراءات أسبوع الآلام

ترتيب والحان وقراءات الخميس الكبير والجمعة العظيمة



ثانيا : كتابات قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث التى تمت ترجمتها الى اللغة الهولندية :



1.                 كلمة منفعة الجزء الاول ( نفذ ).

2.                 حياة الايمان .

3.                 تاملات فى المزمور الثالث .

4.                  سبع كلمات المسيح على الصليب .

5.                  عشرة مفاهيم .

6.                  اللاهوت المقارن ( فى اجزاء )

7.                  انتظر الرب .

8.                  الخلاص فى المفهوم الارثوذكسى .

9.                  يونان النبى .

10.             قانون الأيمان .

11.             انطلاق الروح .

12.             الوصايا العشر  ( تحت الطبع ) .

13.             العظة علي الجبل ( تحت الطبع ).





ثالثا : كتب أخرى باللغة الهولندية :

1 . مدخل إلى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية .

2 . البابا شنوده الثالث : السيرة الذاتية والإبداع  .

3 . أسرار الكنيسة السبعة .

4 . البابا كيرلس السادس .

5 . رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى مصر .

6 . القديس مارمرقس الرسول .

7 . الأقباط تحت الحكم الروماني .

8 . دور المراه في الكنيسة .

9. عندما رأت الملايين العذراء في الزيتون.

10. مذبح وسط مصر ( تحت الطبع ).

v     v      v
المركز الثقافي القبطي
وهو المبنى المواجه للكنيسة مباشرة وقد حصلت الكنيسة على حق استخدامه في يوليو 1997 من بلدية حي شمال امستردام والمبنى ضخم وكان يستخدم قبلا مدرسة وتبلغ عدد الحجرات في المبنى 22 فصل دراسي بالإضافة إلى عدد 6 حجرات متوسطة وعدد كبير من المخازن والصالات ودورات المياه ،وملعب كبير لكرة السلة وعلى الرغم من أن المبنى قديم ويحتاج إلى مزيد من الترميمات والتجديدات لكننا استطعنا بالمجهودات الذاتية لشبابنا الطيب الذي يحب كنيسته من تجديد أجزاء كثيرة في المبنى ولازال العمل مستمر لتجديد وتحديث باقي الأجزاء ، وحاليا يستفاد من المبنى في الأنشطة آلاتية :-

كنيسة  القديس أبى سيفين  -   مسرح   -  فصول مدارس الأحد -  نادى للشباب – فصول تعليم لغات هولندية وعربية وقبطية  -  فصل تعليم الكمبيوتر  -  حضانة للأطفال  - صالة العاب رياضية .

المسئولين / ستيفن مجلي – مجدي حبيب – هابي مجلي - مريم ياكوب .



v     v      v


أسرة شباب الجيل الثاني



لما كانت الكنيسة مهتمة بتنشئة الجيل الجديد من أبنائها تنشئة مسيحية كنسية أرثوذكسية سليمة وكل أملها المحافظة علي هذا الجيل داخل أحضان الكنيسة ، وتسليمهم أيمان الآباء والأجداد المستقيم ،قبل أن تسرقهم منا الحياة ويذوبوا في المجتمع.

لذلك قامت الكنيسة بتكوين أسرة الشباب للاهتمام بالشباب ابتداء من سن 15 سنة فما فوق لتحقيق التعارف بينهم وتقديم مادة روحية وثقافية وعلمية تناسب المرحلة من العمر التي يمرون بها ،ومناقشتهم في مشاكلهم والتحديات التي يواجهونها في المجتمع والإجابة علي الأسئلة التي تدور في أذهانهم ،وتعميق ارتباطهم بالكنيسة والحياة الروحية ،حتى يشهدوا للمسيح وسط مجتمع متغير وتحديات جديدة كل يوم .

ميعاد الاجتماع الاسبوعي للشباب هو يوم الجمعة مساء ابتداء من الساعة السابعة وتقدم أسرة الشباب نشاطها عبارة عن ندوة أو رحلة أو معسكر في مكان يختلف كل مرة عن  الأخرى ،وذلك مرة كل شهرين .
أسرة القديس يوحنا فم الذهب للهولنديات

St.Johannes Chrisostoms

قامت الكنيسة بتكوين ( أسرة القديس يوحنا فم الذهب ) من أجل تثبيت الإيمان وإنعاش الحياة الروحية لأعضائها وذلك عن طريق تنظيم دروس لشرح الكتاب المقدس وعقيدة الكنيسة القبطية ، كذلك الإجابة علي الأسئلة التي يقدمونها.

تخدم الأسرة أعضاء الكنيسة من الهولنديين والهولنديات والذين يريدون الانضمام للكنيسة ،ولهذا فأن اللغة المستخدمة في شرح الدروس هي اللغة الهولندية .

تشرف علي الأسرة الخادمة Alice Beshay   وهي هولندية منضمة للكنيسة منذ أكثر من خمسة عشر عاما ومشهود لها من كاهن الكنيسة ومن الجميع .

وتقدم أسرة القديس يوحنا فم الذهب نشاطها  في يوم السبت الاول من الشهر ، ويشمل الاجتماع صلاة النوم باللغة الهولندية بقيادة كاهن الكنيسة ، ثم ترانيم ودراسة للكتاب المقدس ، ويختتم بشرح فصل من أحد كتابات قداسة البابا .



v     v      v

أسرة الأنبا ابرأم للخدمات الاجتماعية



شعار الأسرة : بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد أخوتي الأصاغر فبي قد فعلتم " ( مت 25 : 40 )

هدف الأسرة : التعبير عن الحب الذي يربط جسد المسيح الواحد أي الكنيسة وذلك عن طريق تقديم المساعدات لأعضاء الكنيسة الذين يواجهون صعوبات في هذه الحياة.

الخدمات التي تقدمها الأسرة :

· الاستشارات القانونية :استشارات في مجال العمل والإقامة والسكن.

· رعاية الأسرة في النواحي الروحية والاجتماعية.

المسئولين : مجدي بشري – ماجد برسوم .

v     v      v



أسرة القديس نيكولاوس للأفتقادات



يقدم المتطوعون في هذه الأسرة الخدمات الآتية :

· الزيارات المنزلية لأعضاء الكنيسة.

· زيارة المستشفيات لافتقاد المرضي .

· زيارة السجون

المسئولين  : الاخ امازيس درياس – عادل نصيف .

v     v      v

أسرة يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس لخدمة حالات الانتقال
مدافن الاقباط الارثوذكس تأسست في امستردام في يولية 2000 في أرض جمعية القديسة بربارا الكاثوليكية  وموقعها في امستردام سنتر ، وتقوم الأسرة بكافة الخدمات للمنتقل ولأسرته .

أسماء المسئولين : مجدي بشري  - عماد حنانيا



الخدمة فى المناطق الاخرى :

ومنذ وصول القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى الى هولندا  لم يقتصر اهتمامه على امستردام التى يعتبر فيها اكبر تجمع للاقباط ولكن اهتم ايضا بكل تجمعات الاقباط فى المدن الاخري



لاهاي Den Haag

فى لاهاى حيث يوجد ثانى اكبر تجمع للاقباط كان قدسه يذهب اليها مرتين فى الشهر : المرة الاولى لصلاة القداس ، والمرة الثانية للاجتماعات الروحية وكان القداس الالهى فى يوم السبت الاول من الشهر فى كنيسة مؤجرة فى دير القديس يوحنا المعمدان للراهبات الروس الارثوذكس  Dr. Kuiperstraat 2 – Den Haag

وكان اول قداس فى يوم عيد الرسل 12 يوليو 1985 .

وانتظمت الخدمة بعد ذلك وبدات فى النمو ومع ازدياد العدد احتاج الامر لوجود كاهن فى لاهاى ومنذ عام 1989 بدا الكاهن يتحدث مع قداسة البابا فى هذا الأمر ،وفعلا وصل أول كاهن إلي لاهاى فى 4 يناير 1991 وهو القس اوغريس الانبا بيشوى وصلى قداس ليلة عيد الميلاد 6 يناير 1991  فى قاعة كنيسة مستأجرة بصفة دائمة وهى جزء من دير قديم للراهبات    Oudmolenstraat 35  Den Haag  Centrumوبها مقر لاقامة الكاهن واماكن للانشطة واستمرت الخدمة فى هذا المقر بعد ذلك .

وعاد القس اوغريس الى القاهرة فى مايو 1992 .

وحضر بعده القمص ابرام البراموسى من جراتس النمسا فى 15 اغسطس 1992 .

وفى اكتوبر 1994 تم شراء مبنى كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول الحالى فى Van Akenstraat 19 ,Den Haag وكانت تملكه وزارة الدفاع سابقا وهو مبنى رائع به كنيسة تسع 150 فرد وقاعة كبيرة ومسرح وعدة حجرات للخدمات ومسرح وسكن خاص وقد انتقلت الخدمة  الى المقر الجديد  .

وفى يوليو 1995 غادر القمص ابرام البراموسى الى استراليا ووصل القس فليمون البراموسى بدلا منه فى ديسمبر 1995 .

وقد تم تركيب حامل الايقونات فى عام 1996 ورسم الايقونات والمذبح والمنجليات .

وعاد القس فليمون البراموسى الى ديره فى يوليو 1997 .

وفي 2 أغسطس 2002 وصل القس انجيلوس فخري كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون منتدبا من قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث للخدمة في الكنيسة .

قامت الكنيسة بالانتهاء من تجهيز حجرة المعمودية وقد جاءت بصورة طقسية جميلة ، وبها جرن لمعمودية الاطفال وأخر لمعمودية الكبار به سلالم داخلية وسلالم خارجية ، وحاليا تقوم الكنيسة بتجديد الكانتين وتزويده بالاجهزة الحديثة وكذلك مكتبة البيع والقاعة الرئيسية ، وتجديد أجهزة التدفئة بالمبني وتجديد السكن .

وتصلي القداسات أيام الاحد والثلاثاء واجتماع الشباب يوم الاثنين ودرس الحان للشمامسة واجتماع الهولنديات يوم السبت

ومع وجود كاهن خاص لخدمة الكنيسة فى  لاهاى عام 1991 بدا القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى فى الاهتمام بباقى تجمعات الاقباط فى باقى مدن هولندا ،فكان يكرس يوم السبت لخدمة هذه التجمعات .



ايندهوفن Eindhoven

فى جنوب هولندا حيث كان يتجمع  50 عائلة و30 من الشباب اتخذ القمص ارسانيوس البراموسي مدينة ايندهوفين مركزا لخدمة هذا التجمع , وصلى اول قداس فى يوم السبت 26 يونيو 1992 فى كنيسة مؤجرة Kronehoef – Kloosterdreef 23  Eindhoven

وبعدها استمرت الخدمة بصفة منتظمة فى يوم السبت الرابع من الشهر وقبلها بيوم يحضر الكاهن للافتقاد نظرا لبعد المسافة عن امستردام ( 150 كم ) .

وقد تباركت الكنيسة بزيارة نيافة الانبا سيرابيون اسقف الخدمات فى يوم السبت 30 اكتوبر 1993 بصلاة القداس الالهى وسيامة الشمامسة ،وزيارات متفرقة من الانبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة والانبا انطونيوس مرقس اسقف شئون افريقيا للافتقاد والاجتماعات الروحية وقد تحولت الخدمة فى هذه المنطقة الى كنيسة .



شراء مبنى كنيسة الملاك والانبا انطونيوس ايندهوفن :

ومع استمرار الخدمة والافتقاد ونمو عدد العائلات بدا التفكير جديا فى وجود مركز دائم ومستقر للخدمة وجرى البحث جديا فى مدينة ايندهوفين حتى أتاح الله الفرصة فى مبنى الكنيسة الحالى Alpenroosstraat 11 – Eindhoven – stratum

ورغم ان صندوق الكنيسة وقتها كان مدخرا فيه مبلغا معقولا ،لكن المبلغ المطلوب كان كبيرا وتخيل البعض انه يصعب على مجموعة الأقباط الساكنين فى المنطقة أن يغطوا المبلغ المطلوب وغدا الأمر في أعين الجميع وكأنه مستحيل التحقيق ثم بدا الله يعمل  ……

وقام القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى بجولة واسعة فى انحاء جنوب هولندا ومر على العائلات القبطية واحدة واحدة يبثهم الحماس والتشجيع ، وكان الله يلهب القلوب ويحركها لتقديم المساهمات ، وقام افراد الشعب الوفى فى امستردام بتقديم التبرعات ، وساهم صندوق كنيسة امستردام فى المشروع وقدم احد الاحباء سلفة ، ثم حدث ماهو اعجب من الكل اذ قد تنازل أصحاب الكنيسة الأصليين عن جزء كبير من ثمن الكنيسة مقابل أن يظل المبنى مستخدما ككنيسة .

وهكذا حقق الله امال الشعب وتم توقيع العقد النهائي لشراء الكنيسة فى 15 يناير 1998 واطلق عليها  اسم كنيسة رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل والقديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس .

ويتوفر فى المبنى عدة مميزات مثل : اتساع مساحة الأرض التى تبلغ 2000 مترمربع ومبنى الكنيسة ضخم طوله 26 وعرضه 20 متر وملحق به صالة احتفالات وقاعة اجتماعات وأماكن للخدمات وحديقة امامية وخلفية وسكن للأب الكاهن

وفى ليلة عيد الميلاد 6 يناير 1998 صلى الأقباط في جنوب هولندا  لأول مرة في كنيستهم الجديدة حيث أوفد قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث جناب القس يوسف منصور كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بحمامات القبة ، وقد حضر معنا عقد توقيع شراء الكنيسة وصلى عيد الغطاس ،وكذلك أسبوع الآلام وعيد القيامة إلى أن انتدبه قداسة البابا للخدمة في الكنيسة فوصلها في 15 ديسمبر 1998 .

وقد قام أبونا يوسف بمجهود كبير في أعداد الكنيسة حسب الطقس القبطي حيث تم تركيب حامل الأيقونات والأيقونات والستور وحضن الآب والمذبح والمنجلية ومقصورة الصلبوت ومعمودية للكبار وأخرى للأطفال وحجرة القربان وكنيسة صغيرة على اسم القديسة بربارة .

ويصلى القداسات يومي الأحد والأربعاء والعشيات مساء يومي السبت والثلاثاء واجتماع درس الكتاب المقدس يوم الاثنين ودروس الالحان للأطفال والكبار يومي السبت والأربعاء .



v     v      v



اوترخت Utrecht



وفى وسط هولندا حيث كانت تتجمع 85 عائلة و30 شاب صارت مدينة اوترخت مركز لخدمة المنطقة

بدا القمص ارسانيوس بتجميع الاقباط وعمل اجتماع روحي لهم لدراسة الكتاب المقدس فى يوم السبت الثانى من الشهر ،وكان اول اجتماع فى 15 اكتوبر 1993فى قاعة مدرسة مؤجرة

Basisschool de Klimop , Mariendaalstraat  25 – Utrecht.

واستمر الاجتماع  فى النمو والنجاح وازداد عدد لحاضرين حتى طلب الشعب ان يتحول الى قداس ،واستجاب الكاهن الى رغبة الشعب واستاذن قداسة البابا فى ذلك واعتبارا من شهر مايو 1994  اصبحت الخدمة عبارة عن صلاة القداس الالهى فى يوم السبت الثانى من الشهر ويعقب القداس اجتماعا روحيا ومدارس الاحد للاطفال فى كنيسة مؤجرة

St. Jacobskerk , Prins Bernhardlaan 40 – Utrecht

وفى شهر سبتمبر 1995 انتقلنا الى كنيسة اخرى مؤجرة امكانياتها افضل

St.Antonios Kapel ,St.Aloysius Kerk , Adrian van Ostadelaan 4 – Utrecht.

وكان يعقد كل يوم ثلاثاء درسا لتحفيظ الالحان ومرة كل شهر اجتماعا روحيا وافتقادات .



شهادة على عمل الله العجيب فى شراء الكنيسة :

وبدا  التفكير فى شراء كنيسة فى المنطقة وكان يعوقنا كل مرة ارتفاع أسعار المباني وضعف الإمكانيات المادية لشعب المنطقة وانصرفنا عن فكرة شراء مبنى كنيسة وبدانا نبحث عن مبنى صغير تكلفته قليلة يناسب إمكانيات شعب المنطقة .

ولكن كان الله يدبرآخراً

إذ أرسل لنا فرصة مناسبة فى مبنى دير للراهبات يريدون بيعه بشرط ان يظل كما هو كنيسة فى مقابل ان يقدمونه بسعر معقول ، ولكن رغم ذلك كان سعره يفوق الإمكانيات ، وبدانا نفقد الأمل وكدنا نصل إلي درجة اليأس ، وفى الوقت المناسب أرشدنا الله الى فكرة عمل سلفية من البنك واستغلال جزء من المبنى فى مشروع بيت للطلبة يدر دخلا مجزيا ، ومن هذا الدخل يمكن سداد أقساط البنك .

وعاد الحماس للفكرة يدب فى قلوبنا ، وشهدت أيام الصوم الكبير ( مارس وإبريل 1998 ) نشاطا ملحوظا فى الافتقادات والمرور على الشعب لجمع التبرعات الذى ساهم بفرح وحماس شديد ، وحصلنا على سلفية من البنك بشروط ميسرة وقدم احد الاحباء من امستردام سلفية بدون فوائد ، وساهم الاحباء من امستردام بروح طيبة وقدم صندوق كنيسة امستردام تعضيده فى المشروع وهكذا تم تدبير المبلغ وتهللت قلوبنا من الفرح بعمل الله الذى ارسل لنا الكنيسة ودبرالمبلغ لشراءها .

وفى اول يوليو 1998 تم بنعمة المسيح توقيع العقد النهائى للشراء واستلمنا مبنى كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس والقديسة العفيفة دميانة الحالى فى اوترخت

Adrian van Bergenstraat 61 ,  Utrecht – Zuilen

وكانت الاستعدادات قد بدات قبل ذلك لتحويل الكنيسة الى الطقس القبطى الارثوذكسى إذ كان الاخوة قد بداوا فى تجهيز حامل الايقونات فى الورشة الموجودة فى مبنى المركز الثقافى فى امستردام وتم نقله الى اوترخت وتم تركيبه وتعليق الصور عليه

واقيم اول قداس فى الكنيسة يوم السبت 4 يوليو 1998 فى احتفال كبير وسط فرحة شعب المنطقة والتفافهم حول الكنيسة بيت الرب الجديد وشعورهم بعمل الله العجيب معهم وبركة القديسين فى تدبير المكان وتدبير طريقة شراءه .

وبدا النشاط فى الكنيسة الجديدة عبارة عن قداسات فى يوم السبت الثانى من الشهر ومعظم أيام الأربعاء ،ودرس الألحان للشعب ونادى العائلات والشباب وانشطة للأطفال كل يوم أربعاء.

وقد تباركت الكنيسة بزيارة نيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب يوم الاثنين 24 اغسطس 1998 ونيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس الذى صلى القداس يوم الاربعاء 2 سبتمبر 1998 ونيافة الانبا مرقس اسقف شبرا الخيمة الذى صلى القداس يوم السبت 12 سبتمبر 1998 وأفتقد عددا من العائلات ، ونيافة الانبا يوأنس الاسقف العام وسكرتير قداسة البابا ..

وبعد وصول القس يوسف منصور إلى هولندا كان يهتم بالخدمة في هذه المنطقة حيث يصل إليها يوم الجمعة لعمل الافتقادات ومساءا رفع بخور عشية ودروس الألحان ودرس الكتاب المقدس ويوم السبت صلاة القداس الإلهي ومدارس الأحد ،وكان يصلى فيها القداس يوم الأحد الأول من كل شهر .

وتم وضع المذبح الجديد والمنجلية ومقصورة للشهيد مارجرجس وابتداء من عيد الميلاد 1999 كان يحضر أحد الآباء الكهنة لصلاة العيد ، وفى ابريل 2000 حضر القس رافائيل حلمي للاحتفال بصلوات أسبوع الآلام وعيد القيامة ، وبعد ذلك انتدبه قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث للخدمة في الكنيسة فوصلها في اول فبراير 2001.

وفي يوليو 2002 عاد القس رافائيل إلي كنيسته بالقاهرة .

وفي أغسطس 2003 وصل إلي هولندا القس بيشوي كامل كاهن كنيسة ابي سيفين والامير تادرس – إيبارشية طنطا منتدبا من قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث للخدمة في هولندا وبدأ خدمته في اوترخت في شهر ديسمبر 2003 .

قامت الكنيسة بتجديد أرضية القاعة الكبري كما تم تركيب ستائر للنوافذ بالكنيسة وكذلك تم تركيب حامل ايقونات والايقونات وكذلك تم تغيير دكك الكنيسة وبياض جدران صحن الكنيسة ، ومكتبة جديدة للبيع ، كذلك تم تجديد جهاز التدفئة بالكامل ، وتغيير الاجهزة الصوتية.

وقد قامت الكنيسة بشراء منزل لسكن الأب الكاهن وأسرته .

وكذلك قامت بشراء المنزل المجاور لمبني الكنيسة ليستخدم في خدمات الكنيسة .

ويصلى القداسات يومي الأحد والأربعاء والعشيات مساء يومي السبت والثلاثاء ودروس الالحان للأطفال والكبار يومي السبت والأربعاء .



v     v      v
كنيسة الانبا بولا أول السواح – ليو واردن
Leeuwarden
فى شمال هولندا ( محافظةFriesland  فريزلاند )



v    بدأت الخدمة في مدينة Leeuwarden  في يوم الثلاثاء 4 مايو 1999 لخدمة محافظة فريزلاند حيث تتجمع 25 عائلة قبطية واستمرت بعد ذلك بصفة منتظمة فى يوم الثلاثاء الأول من كل شهر وهى عبارة عن القداس الإلهي في مبني كنيسة مؤجرة St.Dominicuskerk , Harlingerstraat  26  , Leeuwarden

وعظة للكبار ومدارس الأحد للأطفال ثم زيارات منزلية وأفتقادات .

v    وبدأ الجميع يتطلعون إلى اليوم الذي يكون لهم مبنى خاص بهم ، وتم العثور على مبنى كنيسة للبيع في هيلارد    :   van Aylvaleane  12  ,  9027  BM  Hilaard على بعد 9 كم من سنتر المدينة ليوفاردن ، واتجهت الأفكار إلى شراء المبنى وتحويله إلى كنيسة قبطية حيث يتوفر فى المبنى عدة مميزات تجعله يصلح لذلك، إذ تعتبر الكنيسة خالية من ثلاثة جوانب وحولها من الخلف حديقة واسعة ومن الأمام موقف للسيارات ، ومساحة الأرض 450 متر مربع، المذبح يتجه ناحية الشرق وهذا يوافق الطقس القبطي الأرثوذكسي، والكنيسة تسع 100 مقعد وملحق بها قاعة للاجتماعات ومكتب للإدارة ودورات مياه ومطبخ ، والمبنى بحالة مناسبة والبناء تم في عام 1888م ويحتاج إلى بعض الترميمات .

v    وفي 29 سبتمبر 2000 تم توقيع العقد النهائي لشراء الكنيسة واستلام المبني .

وأقيم أول قداس في الكنيسة يوم الثلاثاء 3 أكتوبر 2000 .

v    وفي شهر مايو 2004 بدأ ترميم الكنيسة وتجديدها وتحويلها إلي الطقس القبطي علي ستة مراحل :

المرحلة الأولي : وتشمل تنظيف الواجهة الامامية ( الغربية ) والجانبية ( البحرية ) للكنيسة حيث كانت عوامل التعرية من الرياح والعواصف والامطار قد عرضتها للتآكل ومن المعروف أن في هولندا اتجاه الرياح شمالية غربية بسبب موقعها من البحر .

المرحلة الثانية : أصلاح سقف الكنيسة الجمالون والذي وصل إلي حالة متهالكة حيث كان يسمح بتسريب مياه الامطار داخل مبني الكنيسة مما أدي إلي وقوع بعض الخسائر في جدران وأرضية الكنيسة .

المرحلة الثالثة : هدم مبني الخدمات الملحق بالكنيسة والذي يشمل دورات المياه والمطبخ وذلك بسبب سقوط أساساته حتي أن المبني أصبح مائلا ، ثم إعادة بناءه مرة أخري مع مراعاة التوسعات المطلوبة.

المرحلة الرابعة : أصلاح أرضية الكنيسة وعلاج السقوط الذي حدث في بعض الاجزاء ويضطرنا هذا الامر إلي رفع اثاث الكنيسة الحالي من الدكك، وكذلك رفع الاورج الموجود اعلي الهيكل لعدم الاحتياج إليه.

المرحلة الخامسة : أعمال البياض من الداخل والخارج وصيانة التدفئة ومراجعة الكهرباء بسبب قدمها وعدم ملائمتها للاستخدام الحالي للكنيسة، والتفكير في وضع نجف جديد علي الطراز القبطي القديم.

المرحلة السادسة : تحديد الهيكل وبناء المذبح وتركيب حامل الايقونات، وكذلك تحديد خورس الشمامسة ووضع المنجليات، ووضع دكك ( مقاعد ) جديدة في صحن الكنيسة، وبناء حجرة المعمودية في الجهة الغربية البحرية للكنيسة.

v    وفي اكتوبر 2004 قام الفنان عادل نصيف برسم ايقونة البانطوكراطور في شرقية الهيكل .

v    وفي يوم الخميس 30 ديسمبر 2004 أجتمع الآباء كهنة هولندا ( القمص ارسانيوس البراموسي – القس بيشوي كامل – القس انجيلوس فخري ) مع مجموعة كبيرة من الشعب القبطي من امستردام ودنهاخ واوترخت لصلاة القداس الإلهي والاحتفال بتجديد مبني الكنيسة .

v    وحاليا يقوم كهنة امستردام بالخدمة في الكنيسة مرتين في الشهر في يومي الاربعاء الثاني والرابع من الشهر.

عنوان الكنيسة هو  van Aylvaleane  12  ,  9027  BM  Hilaard.



v     v      v
كنيسة الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى – آسن

Assen
شمال شرق هولندا ( محافظتى Groningen , Drenthe درنته – خروننجن )

بدأت الخدمة فى المنطقة فى شهر فبراير 1994 فى مدينة Winschoten لخدمة محافظتي خروننجن ودرنته في شمال شرق هولندا حيث تتجمع 35 عائلة قبطية .

وكان القمص ارسانيوس البراموسي يحضر إلي فنسخوتن التى تبعد 180 كم عن امستردام  للافتقادات وفي اليوم التالي القداس الالهى ويعقبه دروس مدارس الاحد للصغار وعظة للكبار وذلك فى يوم السبت الثالث من الشهر فى مبنى كنيسة مؤجرة  Evangelisch Lutherse Kerk ,Vissersdijk -  Winschoten

واستمرت الخدمة بانتظام مرة كل شهر .

وفى 15 فبراير 1997 انتقل مقر الكنيسة الى مدينة Assen حيث عدد العائلات القبطية فى هذه المدينة اكبر وذلك فى مبنى كنيسة مؤجرة. وبعده انتقل المقر إلي عدة كنائس

·     وبدأ الجميع يتطلعون إلى اليوم الذي يكون لهم مبنى خاص بهم يكون مركزا للأنشطة والعمل الروحي ، وتم العثور على مبنى كنيسة معمدانية  للبيع في مدينة آسن .

·     وفي يوم الثلاثاء أول اكتوبر2002  تم توقيع العقد النهائي لشراء الكنيسة  ، واستلام المبني ، وقام المقاول في نفس اليوم ببدء العمل فورا لترميم مبني الكنيسة وتجديده وعمل بعض التغييرات ليتناسب مع الطقس القبطي وذلك تمهيدا لافتتاح الكنيسة وبدء الصلاة فيها ، وفي يوم الاثنين 23 ديسمبر 2002 اجتمع كهنة الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية بهولندا ( القمص ارسانيوس البراموسي – القس يوسف منصور – والقس انجيلوس فخري )  و مجموعة كبيرة من الشعب القبطي من امستردام ودنهاخ لحضور صلاة القداس الالهي الذي أقيم لأول مرة في مبني الكنيسة الجديد .

·     وفي شهر مايو 2004 تم تركيب حامل الايقونات ، وفي يوم 20 مايو 2005 وصلت من مصر الايقونات التي قام يرسمها الفنان عادل نصيف وتم تركيبها علي حامل الايقونات .

وحاليا تصلي الكنيسة في يوم السبت الثاني والرابع من الشهر وفي الاعياد تنتدب البطريركية أحد الآباء الكهنة لصلاة العيد ، وفي كل يوم سبت توجد أنشطة لمدارس الاحد .

·     عنوان الكنيسة هو Talmastraat 111, Assen

·     وأقيم أول قداس في الكنيسة يوم الثلاثاء 23 ديسمبر 2002 ، و الكنيسة تصلي مرتين في الشهر.

·     ومنذ عام 2001 والبطريركية تنتدب كاهنا للصلاة في الأعياد.

·     ومدينة أسن تبعد ¾ ساعة بالسيارة عن مدينة ليو واردن .



v     v      v


مذبح القديس يوحنا المعمدان – انسخيديه

ENSCHEDE

في شرق هولندا (محافظة Overijsel )
بدأت الخدمة منذ سبتمبر 1995 فى مدينة Enschede لخدمة محافظة Overijsel في شرق هولندا حيث تتجمع 25 عائلة قبطية حيث كان يحضر القمص أرسانيوس البراموسى مرة كل شهرين إلي مدينة انسخيديه التي تبعد 180 كم من امستردام للافتقادات ثم المبيت في دير مارافرام للسريان الارثوذكس وفي اليوم التالي صلاة القداس الإلهي ودرس الكتاب المقدس ثم  حفل الاغابي فى مبنى كنيسة مارافرام للسريان الأرثوذكس بالمدينة وعنوانهاH.J.Tromplaan 50 , Enschede

·     عنوان الكنيسة هو, Enschede  Wesselerbrink 110

·     و المذبح يصلي مرة في الشهر.

·     والكاهن الذي تنتدبه البطريركية للصلاة في الأعياد يقوم بالزيارات والافتقادات في مدينة انسخيديه.

·     ومدينة انسخيديه تبعد ساعة بالسيارة عن مدينة أسن .

v     v      v

مذبح القديس الانبا ارسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك

Vlissingen

فى جنوب غرب هولندا ( محافظة Zeeland )

بدأت الخدمة فى عام 1994 وكان القمص ارسانيوس البراموسى يقوم بعدة افتقادات فى مدينة Vlissingen حيث يتجمع عدد 15 من العائلات القبطية ومجموعة من الشباب ويعقد لهم اجتماعات روحية .

وفي اوائل عام 1999 تاسس مذبح القديس الأنبا أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك حيث كان القمص يوسف منصور ( إيندهوفن ) يقوم بصلاة القداس الإلهي مرة كل شهرين في مبني كنيسة مؤجرة ، وفيما بعد كان القس إنجيلوس فخري ( لاهاي )يساهم بمجهوده في هذه الخدمة فأصبح المذبح يصلي مرة كل ثلاثة أسابيع .

 تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تاريخ الأقباط في السويد




الكنيسة القبطية فى السويد

*** كنيستنا فى أستوكهولم تم تدشينها فى سنة 1993 وهى كنيسة على أسم القديسة العذراء ومار بولس ويقوم بالخدمه فيه القس باخوميوس راغب , وقد أرسل القس غبريال عبد النور لصلاة عيد الميلاد لسنة 2006 م حيث أن هذه المدينة تحتاج إلى كنيسة أخرى لزياده الشعب بها .

*** وفى منطقة وتوجد كنيسة أخرى فى منطقة جوتنبرج لم تدشن بعد ويقوم بخدمتها القس بولا النقلونى

عن مجلة الكرازة السنة الرابعة والثلاثون الجمعة 13 يناير 2006 5 طوبة 1722ش العددان1-2

************************

نيافة الأنبا اباكير والأقباط فى إسكندنفيا

مجلة الكرازةالسنة 37 العددان5-6 6مارس 2009 م

إنتدب قداسة البابا نيافة ألبنا أباكير الأسقف العام للإشراف على رعاية الأقباط فى الدول الإسكننافية فى شمال غرب اوربا .. السويد والنرويج والدنمارك وغيرهما بكل ما فيها من كنائس قبطية

تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الكنيسة القبطية فى اليونان









الكرازة السنة 37 العددان3-4 6 فبرابر2008

قرار باباوى رقم 12/ 38 بخصوص تشكيل مجلس كنيسة العذراء ومار مرقس باليونان

بناء على الإنتخابات بإشراف نيافة النبا بيشوى صدر القرار الباباوى بتشكيل مجلس هذه الكنيسة من : -

1 - المحاسب سامى شوقى - رئيساً

2 - المحاسب يونان داود نائباً للرئيس

3 - د/ جمال نجيب - سكرتيراً

4 - أ . صفوت روبيل أميناً للصندوق

5 - أ. مجدى زكى - عضواً

6 - أ . سعيد نصحى - عضواً

7 - أ / ميخائيل فاخورى - عضواً

8 - * أ / بيترو نيكلاوس - عن الشباب

9 - أ / فيليب بنكاتيليدس - عن الشباب

يرى فى الصورة نيافة النبا بيشوى وكاهنا الكنيسة القبطية باليونان

*********************

وفى يوم السبت 13/12/2008م قام نيافة الأنبا بيشوى بصلاة عشية فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار مرقس وفى صباح الأحد بعد صلاة القداس الإلهى بنفس الكنيسة أشرف على إجراءات إنتخابات المركز الروحى القبطى الأرثوذكسى باليونان ، ثم إجتمع مع المجلس المنتخب إنتخاب هيئة المكتب لهذا المجلس ، كما إتخذ المجلس الجديد عدة قرارات هامة منها رفع مساعدة الفقراء إلى نسبة 20% بدلاً من 10% ، وتم بحث موضوع إنشاء الكنيسة بوسط المدينة التى تبرعت الدولة بأرضها ، وتبره المجمع المقدس اليونانى لها بمبانى جاهزة قيمتها 30 ألف يورو ، وهى تتميز بقربها من كثير من بيوت أبناء الجالية فى أثينا
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

إيبارشية أيرلندا وأسكتلندا وشمال شرق أنجلترا وتوابعها



المصدر : مجلة الكرازة الناطقة بإسم الكنيسة القبطية بتاريخ الكرازة السنة 36 العددان 1 2 18 يناير 2008

إنجلترا



1 - كاتدرائية الشهيد مار جرجس والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - Newcastle

وهى أكبر كنيسة فى الإيبارشية من حيث المبنى وتعتبر كنيسة المطرانية وقد دشنها قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى شهر سبتمبر عام 1993 وبها هيكل جانبى على أسم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى ، وبها ايضاً غرف جانبية ويوجد بها عدد كبير من رفات القديسين - وبجوارها قاعة كبيرة تابعة للكنيسة وبها مكتبة للكتب والهدايا الكنسية وغرف أخرى للضيافة .

مقر المطرانية على بعد 12 ميل من الكنيسة فى مدينة Whitely Ray حيث يقيم ألنبا انطونى وكاهن الكنيسة ، ومبنى آخر للضيافة بجوار مبنى الكاتدرائية .

والكنيسة تملك 2 كارافان ( شاليه متحرك ) فى منطقة Whitely Ray للرحلات ومؤتمرات الشباب

وتخدم 40 اسرة قبطية وعدد من طلبة الجامعة بالإضافة إلى عدد كبير من الإخوة الأثيوبيين والأريتريين ، هذا وتقام الخدمات الكنسية المتعددة ، ويقوم بالخدمة فيها الراهب كاراس النبا بيشوى



2 - كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب Leeds

هذه الكنيسة قدمتها لنا الكنيسة الإنجليزية كمنحة ، وقد قمنا بإستلام مفاتيحها فى ألسبوع ألول من شهر سبتمبر وهى تخدم حوالى 35 أسرة فى ست مدن هى Leeds , York, Harrogatek bradford, knareshborouth

ويقدم فيها القداسات أيام السبت والأحد والخميس ، وتوجد بها خدمة مدارس أحد ودروس فى الألحان وإجتماع عام للعائلات لدراسة الكتاب المقدس .

فى إنتظار الحصول على التصاريح اللازمة من البلدية لبناء منزل لإقامة الكاهن ومبنى للخدمات الكنسية .

ويقوم بالخدمة فيها الراهب القس أبانوب الأنبا بولا .



3 - كنيسة القديس الأنبا انطونيوس Rotherham

وهى كنيسة كبيرة دشنها البابا شنودة الثالث فى أغسطس عام 2000 م وبها كنيسة صغيرة على أسم الشهيد ابى سيفين تقام بها القداسات فى أيام الإسبوع ، وبها قاعة كبيرة للأنشطة الكنسية وتخدم المناطق التالية : Dancaster - Shefield - Rotherham - Barnsly - Chesterfield

ويوجد بيت ملك الكنيسة يسكن فيه الب الكاهن ويقوم بالخدمة فيها القس موسى رشدى .



4 - كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى Norwich

وهى تجمعات فى 5 مناطق هى : Norwich - Ipswich - Sreat Yarmouth - Sherringham - Boston , وفيها 15 أسرة

وتقام القداسات فى مبنى تابع للجامعة ، حيث تقام القداسات يومى الأحد والأربعاء من كل أسبوع بالإضافة إلى دروس الألحان ومدارس الأحد ودراسة الكتاب بعد قداس يوم الأحد ويوجد منزل للأب الكاهن ملك للكنيسة .

ويقوم بالخدمة فيها الراهب القس شيشوى الأنطونى .



5 - كنيسة الملاك والأنبا بيشوى Margat

هى الكنيسة الأولى التى تم تأسيسها فى منطقة Kent وتم شرائها وإستلامها فى اسبوع الألام يوم 2 أبريل سنة 1998 من طائفة Methodest Church وأصبحت الكنيسة ملكاً حراً ، وفى يوم السبت 14 أغسطس 1999م قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بتدشينها .

وللكنيسة مذبحان : المذبح الرئيسى بغسم رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل ، والمذبح القبلى بإسم القديس الأنبا بيشوى بها قاعة واسعة ومسرح كبير وتستخدم لأغراض عديدة وتخدم هذه الكنيسة 20 أسرة .

ومنزل الب الكاهن ملك الكنيسة .

الخدمات الكنسية تقام يومى السبت والأحد وإجتماع الشباب ومدارس الأحد بالإضافة إلى دراسة الكتاب وحفظ الألحان .

ويقوم بالخدمة فيها القس أنجيلوس الأنطونى .



6 - كنيسة القديس يوحنا الحبيب Bromley

وهى الكنيسة الثانية فى منطقة Kent وهى كنيسة مؤجرة من الكنيسة الإنجليزية ، وقد بدأت الخدمة فيها يوم السبت وتخدم 24 عائلة ، وقد إنضم إليها 3 عائلات كاثوليك بعد أن تم تعميدهم .

الكنيسة تقوم بخدمة 3 مناطق هى : Bromley common - Bromley - Sidcup حيث تقام إجتماعات دراسة الكتاب بالتناوب أسبوعياً .

يقام القداس كل يوم سبت ومدارس الأحد ودروس الكتاب وإجتماع الشباب وحفظ الألحان الكنسية للشمامسة ، ويقوم بالخدمة فيها القمص أنطونيوس نجيب .

7 - كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والقديس مار جرجس بمدينة Plymouth

وهى مؤجرة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وتخدم منطقة Devon ومنطقة Cornwall بأقصى جنوب إنجلترا ، وبها حوالى 14 أسرة قبطية و 3 مصريين و 17 من الأخوة الأريتريين والأثيوبيين ، وتتم الصلاة فيها فى يوم الأحد الأول والثالث والخامس , ويوم السبت السابق للأحد الثانى والرابع ، وتوجد بها خدمة مدارس أحد ودرس كتاب ودروس ألحان .

تابع للكنيسة مذبح على أسم القديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف فى جزيرة جيرسى ببحر المانش بين انجلترا وفرنسا ، وهذه الجزيرة تتبع المملكة المتحدة ، وإن كانت تبعد عنها 5 ساعات بالباخرة , وتوجد بها اسرة واحدة لأحد الأطباء المصريين ، ويقوم بالخدمة فيها القس بوليكاريوس الصموئيلى .



منقــــولـــــ
​


----------

